# DYS4500 Tractor not starting



## Kaylynn143 (May 26, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to put this since I need basic troubleshooting help.... Hope this is the right place. If not, please move me to the right spot.

I have a Craftsman DYS4500 with a Kohler Courage 26 HP engine. I am not able to get it started. I didn't end up running the mower this winter as we didn't have enough snow to even use the snowblower once. I have done the spring maintenance, replace fuse, oil change, spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter, new gas, charged and cleaned up battery. I get one click but not even an attempt to turn the engine. After that, I thought maybe a safety switch was bad (but I didn't think it would even attempt to start if that was the case) ignition switch is good, seat switch is good, brake switch is good, PTO switch is good. I am getting 12 volts out of the battery, 12 volts into the solenoid, but only 6 volts out of the solenoid and to the starter. I checked all the grounds and they are good. I replaced the solenoid and I am getting the same readings with the new one. I thought that maybe the battery doesn't have enough cold cranking amps, so I jumped it with my car battery (and car running), with the same readings. That has me confused and concerned. 

I do have a new starter on the way and I am thinking of replacing the battery (3-4 years old, so it is due).

Any other suggestions that I should try in the meantime? Many Thanks!!


----------

